# Advice on kerbed wheels (pictures attached)



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Have a new Golf (well new to me) 
The previous owners has kerbed the wheels and to me it sticks out like a sore thumb due to being black in colour.

Need some advice on how to tidy it up a tight budget. 
Not looking to get a complete repaired finish (due to budget). 
Was thinking of maybe just colouring it with a silver stick pen, but wouldn't mind cleaning the edges up a bit, so any advice on any low cost effective kits, sand paper required for a quick clean up etc.?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im sure there was a kit somewhere on here for reparing minor kerbing but right this 2nd it has alluded me...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

search on ebay for alloy wheel repair kit


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

You will need some p400 and p2000 or p2500 wet or dry
some masking tape and newspaper
paint for the wheel
primer for the bare metal
clear coat
possible some metal filler I use this

Clean the wheel
Sand the area with the p400 to see if the scuffs are in the paint or in the metal, if in the metal you could sand further but its best to fill the indentations, allow the filler to cure and fully harden 24 hours at least.
Sand the filler to the level of the wheel.
Mask the tyre, let the tyre down and push it back to get under the rim
give the sanded area a few light coats of primer then a few (3-4) light coats of the colour leaveing 15 minutes between coats to dry then you can spray a few coats of the clear coat on, lighter coats reduce the chances of runs which will be noticeable. then allow everything to dry for a few days.

Once dried use the p2000 or p2500 to flatten the clear coat and polish to get a shine. It will feel rough before sanding don't be tempted to put on heavy coats as it will run.

or you could buy a kit I am sure for touching up the paint.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks little john

with the bad weather lately it's going to be hard to get the time to do it all
have something like this in mind, but need to factor the cost of all the items above as have none of the above


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

little john said:


> You will need some p400 and p2000 or p2500 wet or dry
> some masking tape and newspaper
> paint for the wheel
> primer for the bare metal
> ...


I have recently done this to one of my wheels, and you can see the results on my thread on 23-07-2009 'DIY wheel repair'. My biggest problem was matching the colour. The cost of all the items does add up too. My local paint place charged approx £15 for the coloured paint, but a lot of places charge half of that. It can be useful to have spare primer and laquer though because you can use those on other parts of the car.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

that's the problem, all the products add up to a significant sum


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

Did mine a few weeks ago, all four wheels, kerbed everything bought at Halfrauds approx £50. Get them done professionally will cost 150-200......have a go yourself!!
Terry


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Ive done mine in the past too.
Rub them down, primer, paint, laquer.
Can be done for £20 or so, yes its not going to be as good as a pro refurb, but its better than nothing until you can afford it!

My old cars I tidied up the wheels on:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

It does add up I get paint mixed for about £10 primer and clear is another £10 on top but that will do a few full wheels so touch ups will last for ages


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

I used off the shelf colour for mine, if you are doing all of the wheels it doesnt really matter!
The ones pictured are done with Vauxhall Astro Silver


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

p1tse said:


> thanks little john
> 
> with the bad weather lately it's going to be hard to get the time to do it all
> have something like this in mind, but need to factor the cost of all the items above as have none of the above


Take the damaged wheel off, put the spare wheel on to replace it, and work on the damaged wheel indoors/garage??


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

anyone recommend a basic kit with wet or dry sanding material, filler, primer etc.?

as only plan to do this wheel, i don't want to buy the above materials in large quantity


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thinking of this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alloy-Wheel-R...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1689|293:1|294:50

Scratch Doctor Alloy Repair Kit:
Kit includes.

1 Bottle of Alloy Filler/Primer ( with applicator ) 
1 Bottle of Alloy Silver ( with applicator ) 
1 Bottle of Alloy Lacquer Finish ( with applicator )
1 Set of Special Grade Wet & Dry Papers
1 Set of Isopropyl Cleaning Wipes
1 Pair of Safety gloves
1 Sponge
1 Polishing Cloth
Complete 'Easy to Follow' Step by Step Instructions.

circa £13, any opinions?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

here's another:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alloy-Wheel-R...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:1|294:30

Rapid Autocare are experts in DIY Smart Repairs systems and here we have their bestselling Alloy Wheel Repair Professional Kit.

The Kit is particually suited to Volkswagon factory painted alloy wheels.

Kit comprises of everything you need to repair kerb scuffs, scratches, scrapes, chips and even blistering laquer.

Contents includes....

1 x Bottle of High Build Primer inc brush

1 x Bottle of Volkswagon Alloy Silver Paint inc brush

1 x Bottle of Alloy Laquer finish inc brush

Set of four special grade wet & dry papers

4 x Paint Preperation cleaning wipes.

1 x Pair of nylon safety gloves.

1 x Cleaning sponge

1 x Large Polishing cloth

Full set of easy to follow instructions for various repair scenarios.

The whole kit is supplied brand new in the unopened packaging.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

p1tse said:


> here's another:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alloy-Wheel-R...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:1|294:30
> 
> Rapid Autocare are experts in DIY Smart Repairs systems and here we have their bestselling Alloy Wheel Repair Professional Kit.
> ...


He mate,

As a former member of Ultimate Showcars (sure I saw you on there) I can recommend this kit very highly

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127983


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

p1tse said:


> thinking of this:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alloy-Wheel-R...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1689|293:1|294:50
> 
> Scratch Doctor Alloy Repair Kit:
> ...


I have one of these kits, looks quite good (although its smaller than you might think, it was for me) not had chance to use it yet though.


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

Have a go yourself you will be suprised how easy it is.

And you will be chuffed to bits if you do it yourself:thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks

plant man, i'll have a look at your kit

but i was told by one of the links via ebay they actual fill the bottles to specific wheel colour
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110293550321&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

"Our Silver is matched to VW paint so unlike other sellers we obtain the kit with bottle less paint and fill the paint ourselves. "

for circa £10-15 maybe worth a shot


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Just to throw a spanner in the works on that last post. 
I have 4 different colours of paint for 4 different vauxhall (ronal) wheels. and they are blareingly different when you put them together. So unless who ever makes the VW wheels uses the same paint for them all I don't know how they can say their paint will match.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

little john, where did you by the paint?

i remember there's a website which sells specific paint, but can't remember what it's called at the moment


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I got it matched at a place round the corner from me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

I remember that someone posted a link to www.wheelpaints.co.uk. However, I have not used them myself.


----------



## bigbro (Jul 27, 2009)

would the stuff planet polish be selling on forum be any use for this?? they reakon it does four wheels, as i have a shogun that my woman scuffed the 20" wheels on and was thinking of trying?


----------

